# ZFS + ACL's



## claykinney (Feb 25, 2010)

I was trying to set aclmode on a zfs pool but I am getting a not supported on FreeBSD error. Is this correct? Is there not a way to set extended acl's on files in FreeBSD using a ZFS filesystem?

Thanks

Clay


----------



## claykinney (Feb 25, 2010)

Nevermind.....I found that it does not....
http://wiki.freebsd.org/ZFS


----------



## User23 (Feb 26, 2010)

It works, but you have to use a patch.
Please read: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10505

greetz


----------

